# Used beretta 92s accessories



## am180out (May 31, 2014)

Just bought a used 92s that was removed from service by the Italian military. I'd liked to get an extra mag or two. The newer 92fs mags won't work. Any ideas where I could get some? Also looking for a wrap around grip. thanks


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Midway is showing the correct mag for your 92S here:
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/10...-96-series-magazine-well-9mm-luger-steel-blue
Note the extra notch at the bottom of the mag near the floor plate.

Now what they have pictured and what they send you may be 2 different things. You should ask to talk to someone who can physically describe the magazine before they ship it.

I believe you can create this notch yourself with any current M9 mag and modify it to work. Use your existing mag as a template. A wrap around grip is a taller order to fill. I would start by giving Pachmayr a call. If they don't have it, you may need to modify a slip on grip to get what you want.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

May as well get the Hogue grips at Midway.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/11...s-with-finger-grooves-beretta-92fs-92sb-96-m9


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Blue Pike said:


> May as well get the Hogue grips at Midway.
> 
> http://www.midwayusa.com/product/11...s-with-finger-grooves-beretta-92fs-92sb-96-m9


That grip will likely not work on the 92S. The cut out for the mag release is in the wrong place.

The EURO 92S has the mag release near the base of the grip. Pachmayr or a modified slip on grip is probably going to be the OP's only option.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Good catch Buckeye --- Skipped right over Italian military.


----------



## am180out (May 31, 2014)

Thanks Buckeye, those magazines will work. As for the grips I think I'm stuck modifying a pair like you suggested.


----------

